# How Many Eggs Transferred?



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hiya ladies,

I am an old timer and lurker  .  I had my 3rd IVF treatment in 2007!  I am hoping to have treatment with Origin's hopefully in August 2009.  

Whilst in the waiting room I lifted a document outlining that they only transfer one embryo back, I got called to see the doctor so I didn't get to finish reading it (and stupidly I didn't lift it!!)

Can anyone shed some light for me please    Is it down to each person's circumstances or is this Origins rules? 

Tattie xox


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya Tattie

Think SET is everyone's rules since January.  I had 2 transferred recently as I had undergone tx with Origin before but I'm not so sure this will happen if I have to cycle with them again.  I think a SET thread was started I'll have a look for you


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

ok lets try this again I just posted and the power went off  

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156640.1260 - look at the top of page 85 I think Betty has clarified the point there.


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Tattie

I am with Origin and I was told that it is now their rule to only transfer one embryo for UNDER 35's.  Over 35's still get 2, and I think over 40's get 3.  

I had two transferred with them and I am 37.

Hope that helps.

jo


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Ohhh im glad i read this just incase im going there in a few months ,so im now in the "over 35" group so two embies for me.....well actually thats if i can manage to produce more than one frickin eggie     awwww girlies if i didnt laugh about it i would go crazy we have to keep up with the ole humour in times like this. I now feel better about turning 35 today


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Ohhh im glad i read this just incase im going there in a few months ,so im now in the "over 35" group so two embies for me.....well actually thats if i can manage to produce more than one frickin eggie     awwww girlies if i didnt laugh about it i would go crazy we have to keep up with the ole humour in times like this. I now feel better about turning 35 today


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hope her DH keeps an eye on er at dinner tonite incase she forgets where the car is      (emmak that is nat u tattie   )


----------



## Mandyx (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Tattie

Origin will do SET if you meet all of the following - you are under 35, its your 1st treatment and you have grade A embryo.

Good luck with treatment.

Amandax


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Loopy and Holly a great pair of comedians    must have been the ole technology smarty pants


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi I was up to-day at the RFC and they told me that they are now moving to SET.  This threw me a bit, and I have a lot to think about.  If I really want I can request two, but I suspose it depends on the number of fertilised eggs, and the quality of them.  They will act in the best interest of the patient, but I always assumed I'd have two implanted.  They want to reduce the number of multiple births.  It is no an Origin policy, it is NICE guidelines.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

I asked at RVH does this reduce your chances of BFP and the nurse said no.  Do you think this is right or she just said this?


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

crazykate said:


> Hiya Tattie
> 
> Think SET is everyone's rules since January. I had 2 transferred recently as I had undergone tx with Origin before but I'm not so sure this will happen if I have to cycle with them again. I think a SET thread was started I'll have a look for you


Hi Crazykate,

Thanks for replying to me. Firstly what does SET stand for.... sorry I have been out of this IVF melarky for a while and haven't heard of SET?!

Tattie xo


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Emak, happy belated birthday for yesterday   hope you had a nice day?!  

Happy days then, I will get two embies put back should I get that far.......... I'm nearing the ole 40 years old, although I still think I'm 21  

Thanks girls for all your replies, I'm not having treatment for a while as I have a holiday booked for July and wanted to wait until after we come home  

I'm sure I will be back for more info nearer the time!

I wish you all   and  

Love 

Tattie xoxo


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Tattie

SETs = Single Embryo Transfers ..........sorry  

Kate


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Crazykate, thank you, once I had read that the penny dropped, I did know what SET meant...... 

I told ya I have been away too long from FF  

Thanks again

Tattie xo


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry for being stupid but are RFC doing SET also or do they have a different protocol.........................This has actually really annoyed me that they think it is better to only put one embryo back rather than two........................I had IVF ICSI in 06 and had 2 put back with RFC BFP with one little girl who is now almost 2.  I have also been so angry that the 7 embryos they did not use were flushed away when now me and Dh will never conceive our own biological child again as he is totally  no   .  So we now are pursuing the donor route for a much wanted second child.  ARGHHHHHHH all these rule changes.


----------

